# Juno Pier to Anglins pier report



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello all
I am sorry I have not posted in quite a few weeks but I have a daughter who goes to school in New Orleans and lives there with extended family so it has consumed my life with traveling between the two to help them reorganize and to help the red cross.
But all was well only things lost were property which is replaceable.

I have recieved some Pm's from different people about my reports about 'where were the'y I am sorry that I did not get back but I did not have access to a computer or line.

These are the lastest reports that I know for the South east florida piers.

*Juno Fishing Pier*
Was slow until about the 4th of october and began to pick up with Spanish Mackerel, Pompano, Bluefish, Croakers and whiting as of this week, Monday had Spanish Mackerel, Pompano, Bluefish, Croakers, Whitting and Kings that were undersize, I did hear that a few were caught over the weekend that were 28 to 30 inches.
The water was clear and nice so the bite was good. Tuesday the water was really dirty and the fishing was poor as of today Wednesday the water was better in the Morning and now is getting really dirty again so it is expected that the bite will slow down, this morning they caught Pompano, Mackerel, Croakers, and Whitting.
If anyone is wondering, this pier is not a good pier to fish when the water is really dirty the bite turns off.

*Deerfield Fishing Pier * 
Was closed last week for the Boat races and Now is reporting it is Slow, I have heard that they are getting some Mackerel, Snappers, Jacks.
Towards the end of this Month we should see this pier producing some Nice King Mackerel, Bluefish and all other Migratory Fish.
As for this pier on the Fall run it is the best and most consistent pier to get BIG King Mackerel and other nice size fish free lining Big baits out.

*Pompano Fishing Pier*
For this week it has been slow with Snapper, Jacks, Ladyfish,and a few Mackerel.
Today, Wednesday they have had Mangroves and Jacks caught.
There is not much to say about this pier except it is hit and miss.

*Anglins Fishing Pier*
For anyone of you that have fished this pier you probably have met Gus with the Cigar, I myself have known him since I was a little Boy, well he passed away on last monday from a heart attack, RIP. He will be greatly missed by all!
As for the Fishing on this pier it has been hit and miss due to lack of white baits around.
There has been alot of Mangrove Snapper and it has been easy to get your limit when you locate were they are.
Monday had Mangroves, Aj's "Bar Jacks", Ladyfish and alot of small sharks, Nice Size Cero Mackerel that I got them on youzuri lures with a sporadic fast retrieve and snap. the Snook Bite was light and turned on about 10:00 pm until 1:00am Tuesday Morning and three were caught with two keepers. 
Tuesday was slow through the day a few Spanish Mackerel, Jacks, Snapper. cudas as the sun was going down the Spanish came in and there were a few 3 to 4 lbders caught and some smaller ones. through the night there were Snapper, Jacks, Ladyfish and rays.

If fishing this pier and you find that there is no bait around and would like some big Macks try catching some small sand perch and putting them on the bottom with a sliding rig with a long shank the big macks are shredding them.
Pompano should be coming through soon and this is one of the best piers for them in south florida from my experience, we should also see alot more Mackerel and Blues running in the near weeks, The snapper bite has been good if you have current.
Hope this helps if you are fishing in and around my area, the Boatless fisherman

Please Visit my personal site Boatless Fishing


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

nice to see you back, glad your daughter is ok.


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*thanks*



airnuts said:


> nice to see you back, glad your daughter is ok.


Thanks, Airnuts


----------

